# mountain biking around Lancaster



## montage (17 Jan 2011)

Talking to some of the guys from the lancaster uni club, there is little mountain biking around here from the university, which I find very hard to believe considering the amount of countryside here, so does anybody with any local knowledge know of any off road routes near to the uni? I'd be a bit depressed if every mountain bike ride was just pounding the tarmac with a mountain bike, may as well use the roadie,

cheers


----------



## mcshroom (17 Jan 2011)

I don't know, but hopefully this lot should be able to point you in the right direction.

Looking at the maps, there are some nice hills to the East but not many bridleways marked. I'm sure there will be stuff that isn't marked though.


----------



## User482 (18 Jan 2011)

There's some nice riding over at Caton Moor (the wind farm). Mind you, I did once end up in A&E after stacking it on the downhill, so take it easy.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jan 2011)

Sign up with Boggies, they are one of the most active MTB clubs I've ever seen.


----------



## Kirstie (20 Jan 2011)

I'm late to this thread, but you do need to look up the bogtrotters if you want an introduction to mtbing in the area. They look like they have a lot of fun too.


----------



## montage (21 Jan 2011)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jan 2011)

you can pick up the 'cycling for all' brochures for free in most lancaster bike shops which have some 'rough' routes, but they are 80% on road 20% off road... shame they don't have them available on the celebrating cycling website though (half a job).


----------



## Iggy1969 (9 Apr 2011)

Bit late to this thread as well tbh. But yeah I've been out a few times with the Boggies & they are a really good bunch. Friendly & patient especially if you're a newbie like me lol.


----------



## lpretro1 (27 Apr 2011)

Lancashire in general has a shortage of bridleways to ride compared to most other counties. Lots of them also arrive at dead ends! Get an OS map and seek out old roads/tracks and bridlepaths. There are good cycle paths from Glasson Dock right the way through to Morecambe and you can also use a lot of the canal towpath to join things up - there are tracks around Garstang and up towards Beacon Fell if you are inventive.


----------



## Red Light (27 Apr 2011)

Lancashire is rather short of bridleways as are the hills to the east. But a short cheap train journey takes you to Windermere or Staveley where there is all the riding you could want. Take the bike friendly direct trains though, not the Virgins and change as Virgin can be rather jobsworth about bike reservations.


----------

